

The Broken Window Fallacy (wish silliness in first 30 seconds wasn't there) - samh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG4jhlPLVVs

======
OpieCunningham
Is it still a fallacy if the baker never had the money or intention to buy a
suit and borrowed or withdrew from savings the money to fix the window?

Cute animation aside, the fallacy only holds up as long as we assume all
income immediately becomes debit. A cursory glance at society and business
demonstrates that is not the case.

~~~
abrown28
society is still out one window. destroying wealth doesn't somehow create
wealth.

